# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  MOTER MIELE απο σκουπα

## tzortzakos

ενα μοτερ απο ηλεκτρικη σκουπα miele εχω στα χερια μου
και θελω να το δοκιμασω αν ειναι καλο και δουλευει....
ΑΡΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ η θα μπλεξω?????
εχει  3 επαφες συνδεσης...
φαση     ουδετερος  και  τι   αλλλο ??
 :Huh:   θελει για να δουλεψη??
καποιο σαχεδιο του τυλιγματος του μοτερ θα μας βοηθουσε αρκετά

----------


## FILMAN

Όλα αυτά τα μοτέρ έχουν όλα τα τυλίγματά τους ενωμένα σε σειρά (αν δεν είναι ήδη θα πρέπει να το κάνεις εσύ). Το 3ο άκρο που λες δεν ξέρω τι είναι, μια φωτο;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γιώργο μόνο "παίρνεις" δεν "δίνεις" κανένα μοντελάκι? στοιχεία? .... ξέρεις δεν είμαστε μέντιουμ να ξέρουμε τι μοντέλο έχεις.

----------


## gcnick

προφανος για να το εχεις στα χερια σου και MIELE θα εχει χαλασμενη την πλακετα ρυθμησεις στροφων ...παντος καλο θα ηταν να ανεβασεις μια φωτο φιλε μου...

----------

